# Recipes



## dacdots (Mar 6, 2006)

Came across this the other day,some good recipes.I cant get the link to paste but find Bass Pro Shops,scroll down to OUTDOOR LIBRARY,click on USER SUBMITTED RECIPES.There are a lot of recipes for cooking wild game and Im sure they could be adapted for use in the smoker.There are some smoked recipes there but most are not.I really liked the one for deep fried rattlesnake,having ate a few in FL. I can tell you its good.The only problem I had was when you smoke snake it tends to go curvey on you like the snake was crawling again.No problem we ate it anyway.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 7, 2006)

Try this link for the recipes that dacdots mentioned above. . .

Bass Pro Shop Recipes


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is a link to a wonderful little cookbook for wild game called "Cy Littlebees Guide to Cooking Fish and Game".  It is offered by the Missouri Department of Conservation and is entertaining as it is informative.

http://www.mdcnatureshop.com/mdc.cgi/01-0041.html


----------



## monty (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, Lady J! What an interesting and entertaining production! Follow the link I have below to The Sporting Chef! Great stuff there!
Cheers!
Monty

http://www.thesportingchef.com/rc.asp


----------

